# Sad Sad Wet Dogs



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok so the scruffy dog thread led me start a sad wet dogs thread LOL...lets see those sad wet faces LOL.

Here is Bella...I dont have one of Maggie yet because she doesnt get bathed as often.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww! I don't have any of Scrappy yet as he goes to the groomer's (yes, I know...I should just bathe him myself... but she does all the other things that I don't!--nail clipping-black nails!, pulling the hair from his ears, emptying the anal glands, trim, etc... for so cheap! I prefer to do it!)


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo has to get bathed tonight I will post a picture later lol!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG how cute is that! I love the last one!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim's First Bath:









Webster's First Bath:









Mira's preferred bathtub:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kimmie is SO cute! Do you have more puppy pics of her? I want to see


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

HEHE Kimmie really is super cute. That first picture of her is great!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, adorable little sad puppies! Here are mine;

Kitten;









and Frag;









Neither look particularly wet, but that's probably because of poor picture quality and the fact that I can't get Frag's head wet without him having a panic attack...


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I don't take many pictures of Sam when he's getting a bath because he is hard to handle (hates baths and loves to get away and roll his wet soapy self on my bed!) and he looks so sad and pathetic I can't bear to document it. But here's the three I do have:

Sad sad wet dog...looks a bit like a rodent lol


















This is how he escapes. He climbs up my arms and then jumps out of the tub!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


>


This remind me of Puss in Boots from Shrek! SOOOOOOO cute! Nia manages to look amazingly adorable throughout the bath process much unlike Sam.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Before I post pics, Misty, your Bella is looking very mini schnauzer-ish + doxie! That's my breed guess for her (I know you were asking about her long body, lol).

Anyway, here's some photos of Cadence in the bath:


















Sorry about the eyes.. I'm feeling too lazy to fix it, lol.

And.. the saddest picture ever....








He looks like a sad, skinny stray who just fell into a ditch or something, lol.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


>


That is one scary stare: "get that camera outta my face or I'm eatin' it!"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Meshkenet said:


> That is one scary stare: "get that camera outta my face or I'm eatin' it!"


It looks to me more like "Woe is Me!", but then I adore Cherokee from nose to tail.


----------



## Hershey (Mar 18, 2010)

Have to get my pics next time!!! Great pics!!!

LOL


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Meshkenet said:


> That is one scary stare: "get that camera outta my face or I'm eatin' it!"


Nah, it's just that someone got carried away with his eye liner so his eyes are very expressive. He's actually a very easy dog and just pitiful in the bath.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Before I post pics, Misty, your Bella is looking very mini schnauzer-ish + doxie! That's my breed guess for her (I know you were asking about her long body, lol).



You know we have been thinking the same thing, maybe some poodle x schnauzer and doxie. I think poodle because she has alot of curl to her hair...schnauzer because of her face she has a schnauzer look to her face and she is getting some wire hairs poking out from her soft fur and doxie because she is really long. I think more so since her last groom, on friday. I have some pics I will post as soon as they are off the camera.



I love all the wet sad dogs LOL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

misty073 said:


> You know we have been thinking the same thing, maybe some poodle x schnauzer and doxie. I think poodle because she has alot of curl to her hair...schnauzer because of her face she has a schnauzer look to her face and she is getting some wire hairs poking out from her soft fur and doxie because she is really long. I think more so since her last groom, on friday. I have some pics I will post as soon as they are off the camera.


I think I remember suggesting Doxie as one of Bella's breeds but you said she wasn't THAT long. She does look like she has some poodle too.

Wet cadence is so cute! He looks like a rat hahaha as all Paps do when they're wet.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> This remind me of Puss in Boots from Shrek! SOOOOOOO cute! Nia manages to look amazingly adorable throughout the bath process much unlike Sam.


AWw thanks! Nia HATES baths so so so much.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think I remember suggesting Doxie as one of Bella's breeds but you said she wasn't THAT long. She does look like she has some poodle too.


She wasnt long when she first came home...and she didnt seem that long to us until we shaved her hair short...now I laugh every time she runs because she is so long her back and her front legs always seem to be going in opposite directions LOL and when she wags her tail sometimes it seem like she is going to hit her own face with her butt LOL....man she is a clumsy dog...I hope that is just a puppy stage...I dont remember Maggie being as clumsy as Bella is...she is always tripping, when she runs sometimes she goes face first in the dirt...or when she runs up when I am sitting on the couch and she tries to jump and put her front feet on me but misses and does a face plant into the couch...or when she is running up the stairs and trips and does a face plant...Oh I could go on LOL


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

Keely says: 

I hatez you.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mandie is a good girl at bath time 










but let's me know how she feels.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

misty073 said:


> You know we have been thinking the same thing, maybe some poodle x schnauzer and doxie. I think poodle because she has alot of curl to her hair...schnauzer because of her face she has a schnauzer look to her face and she is getting some wire hairs poking out from her soft fur and doxie because she is really long. I think more so since her last groom, on friday. I have some pics I will post as soon as they are off the camera.


Hmm, yeah I do see a bit of Poodle in her as well. And yes, her face is very Schnauzer.. lol, that's what made me guess it.



Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think I remember suggesting Doxie as one of Bella's breeds but you said she wasn't THAT long. She does look like she has some poodle too.
> 
> Wet cadence is so cute! He looks like a rat hahaha as all Paps do when they're wet.


Haha, I know... I think their ears make them look rat-y, lol. And they look even MORE oversized when wet!


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is a happy one. 










The other two practically jump int he tub when it's bath time.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wet, but definitely NOT sad:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow Kit looks like she's smiling! That's definitely not a sad pupper!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am loving all these threads!! I love seeing all the cute pictures  You guys have such pretty/handsome dogs.

Iorek is not a fan of baths










This is how he likes to dry off!










Here is one from Brom's first bath


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> Here is one from Brom's first bath


That face is the cutest ever!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! Thank you  When he was a pup we were a little worried about his eyes, they were kind of bulgy. Heehee! His eyes look good now, thank goodness!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh wow Brom is very cute lol! He seems to not mind!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

He minds, he is just tolerant  He is due for a bath soon so we will have to see how he does now that he is a big boy.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Two different baths, same face.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! Can he look any sadder if he tried?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Honestly! He makes me feel so guilty.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

OH my look at that bath water lol! I am going to give Enzo a bath tonight last time I bathed him he was right out of the pound and boy was he a mess!


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

this is from last summer when Bandit was going through his spiky hair phase... but i love the sad look on his face.

but why did i needs a bath...


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Ok, Nealy's first bath...












Didn't go so well...












But she's still cute...











And Luna's first bath was a painful leason...

I ended up having to get inthe bath with her and sebastian, got clawed like crazy just to hold them in... I learned only to wash one dog at a time that day.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

tw1n said:


> Ok, Nealy's first bath...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL you are a brave brave man trying to baith them together!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, this wasn't exactly a bath nor is she the least bit sad, but here's Flash on her first swim at doggy playgroup on an unusual summerlike day we had one Saturday.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

IowaDogLover said:


> LOL you are a brave brave man trying to baith them together!


My vote is more on stupid.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

tw1n said:


> My vote is more on stupid.


Hey now trying to time manage is not stupid! Its brave!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Kimmie is SO cute! Do you have more puppy pics of her? I want to see


I have a few...not many but a few. Her adoptiversary is coming up in June -- I will be sure to post some of them then


----------

